# Steeping and (very) hard water



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Is there any reason why steeping would be affected more by hard water than other methods, (Drip, moka). I think I'm experiencing this but I'm not 100% sure if that is really the issue. Water here is extremely hard, hard to find latest numbers but older reports quote tds around 600ppm.. things might also be complicated by use of desalination in the water supply.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think I've brewed much with water as high in TDS as that, but our tap water is around 300ppm, with 100ppm Calcium, no Magnesium, 230ppm bicarbonate.

As with any water high in bicarbonate, acidity can be muted a little, maybe too a slightly chalky taste, but overall flavour & sweetness can still be good. To get a decent extraction you can steep for much longer than a drip, or moka brew will ever take & the extraction process is typically much gentler on the grinds. I've had plenty of delicious Sowden, French press & Clever brews with the tap water, but they take half an hour or more.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

MWJB said:


> I don't think I've brewed much with water as high in TDS as that, but our tap water is around 300ppm, with 100ppm Calcium, no Magnesium, 230ppm bicarbonate.
> 
> As with any water high in bicarbonate, acidity can be muted a little, maybe too a slightly chalky taste, but overall flavour & sweetness can still be good. To get a decent extraction you can steep for much longer than a drip, or moka brew will ever take & the extraction process is typically much gentler on the grinds. I've had plenty of delicious Sowden, French press & Clever brews with the tap water, but they take half an hour or more.


Thanks..

so, hour long clever brew.. it's ok, the nasty taste has gone, sweetness has come through well - acidity and flavour generally feel kind of muted, after taste is very good (sweet), though. left some to be cooled down to room temp and flavour gets back some punchiness.. but it's cold

Coffee is not super fresh, which could be contributing- I will try the same again with something a bit newer.


----------

